# postfix + openssl : unable to load Private key

## kutte128

hi,

i want to use TLS/SSL with postfix and tried the howto from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

 wich worked just fine last year.

this time i get errors :

```

initializing the server-side TLS engine

warning: cannot get private key from file /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

warning: TLS library problem: 27438:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:644:Expecting: ANY PRIVATE KEY:

warning: TLS library problem: 27438:error:140B0009:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file:PEM lib:ssl_rsa.c:669:

cannot load RSA certificate and key data

```

using CA.pl without -nodes and doing the 

```
openssl rsa <newreq.pem >key.pem
```

gives this error:

```

unable to load Private Key

24498:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:647:Expecting: ANY PRIVATE KEY

```

i tried to delete the demoCA und even the complete /etc/ssl dirs and reinstalled openssl (tested version: 0.98d and 0.9.8e) but still no luck

how can i solve this ?

best regards,

kutte128

----------

## kutte128

it works with cacerts.org  using the howto from

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443709-highlight-openssl+postfix.html

but why doesn't it work with die CA.pl anymore ?

----------

